# My Beardie temple fake rock build



## ShayneColbert (Dec 7, 2009)

Well after a long painstaking 3 months my first atempt at building a fake rock enclosure is finally finished. 
I started off with an empty 4ft x 2ft x 2ft viv and built the structure out of polystyrene. I then grouted the whole thing with about 3 layers of grout. Yes I grouted the whole thing whilst it was glued into the viv. It was a :censor: nightmare trying to do all behind the pilars and in the caves. I had to use mirrors and torches so I could see what I was doing. And brushes with the handles cut of so I could get them into small spaces at the right angles to get the grout on. I then sprayed it all with acrylic paint with a pressurised spray gun. I think it has about 25 layers of paint on it. I've only sealed some of it with pva, like in the caves, but I didn't want to make it look all shiny. But if it proves too problamatic to clean then I might have too at a later date. Most of the plants in it have been modified and cut up into smaller pieces. And I linked them on with screw hooks.
Unfortunately I found out today that the poor guy that was going to be moving in today now has coccodia. So I need to keep him in a sterile easy to clean enviroment for now. But his new homes waiting for him when he's all clean.
Here it is....



















I actually cheated on the dragon statues. They are pen holders that I glued in and painted.



















That bit on the right hand side of the temple is actually a spiral staircase going from the bottom floor to the top. 
And the alcove underneath is a shaded feeding area. Their food lasts longer if you keep away from the heat light.



















The cave under the mountain goes right back into the corner. So despite the fact it looks like there isn't much floor 
space in the viv. He can actually run all the way from the front right corner, to the back left unubstructed.

And Zeus. The guy who should hopefully be moving in soon.










Well hopefully you all like it. Fortunately my mum did so she's been more accepting of the mess I made making it :whistling2:
I plan to make another one in a few months. Maybe a grand canyon style thing or I might end up doing a ruined greystone temple....


----------



## georgiex (Aug 19, 2009)

that is really good well done


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

OMGZ that is *AMAZING*


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow that's lush. :flrt: I hope to do something similar for my gecko. Doubt it'll be anywhere near as good as that. :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thats brilliant!! some serious work gone into that! well done!


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

OMG that looks utterly AMAZING!!! Well Done!


----------



## GallimoreNUFC (Mar 18, 2010)

That is amazing, you have done a great job aswell


----------



## Carl_Steveo (Oct 3, 2008)

That is some serious building skills.


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

All i can say is WOW WA WOO WA!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaarn (Feb 3, 2010)

AMAZING setup. :no1: 

That really looks awsome. I love the amount of detail, time and effort that obviously went into making it.

best looking build that i've seen yet. Already looking forward to seeing your next lol.:notworthy:


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

That is amazing!!! hats off to you, thats a lot of patience (and a lot of paint!) :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

That really is stunning!:flrt:


----------



## Phil_n (Feb 12, 2010)

that is awesome. wish i had the patience and skills to do something like that. I went for an easy fake rock build.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

That looks fab !!!!!!
I wish i had the patience to do something like that, although to be fair i doubt it would look quite like that :lol2:


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

that is seriously awesome, i love it! 

i've been wanting to do a temple style fake rock build, but i doubt it'll turn out anywhere near that good, and so far i've been waaaay to lazy :lol2: haven't even got past the "i'm building new vivs" stage.

That really is brilliant, well, well, done!

Can i ask how much polystyrene, how much grout, and how much paint it took? ...and how much it cost in the end?


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is an insanely good build:no1:. Love the dragon statues and your bearded too! Very nice: victory:


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

thats brilliant mate ill be having a crack at my background one day this week doubt will be no where near that good though!!:notworthy:


----------



## GallimoreNUFC (Mar 18, 2010)

Like how the basking spot is at the very top of temple, will look cool when he is basking there


----------



## K33ba (Mar 11, 2010)

WOW O.O:gasp::gasp: : victory:: victory: that is friggin amazing! :O


----------



## Kez_r (Feb 10, 2010)

That is an amazing setup. Congrats, all the effort you have put in to it has payed off.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Fantastic and great imagnination!

Love the dragons and the pillers.

Nice one!


----------



## ShayneColbert (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments!!! Glad you all like it.:2thumb:



moonstruck said:


> that is seriously awesome, i love it!
> Can i ask how much polystyrene, how much grout, and how much paint it took? ...and how much it cost in the end?


It cost me 200 quid for the viv. Bit expencive I know. Will build my own ones in the future. Also it will make it easier as I couldn't get the glass out of this one so I had to lean in at some painfull angles to grout it all. I spent about 10 quid on polystyrene. About 40 on grout. Allthough I've realised now that it's lots more expencive to buy the ready made stuff. Reckon that would be more like 20 with make it yourself grout. About 50 on plants. Although I have alot left. I used a small amount of a large selection of plants. So I still have enough for my next one.You could probably have the plants done for about 30. Just with a little less variety.

I spent 20 quid on the pair of dragons on the pillars, and just under 20 on the statue on top of the temple. I spent loads on paint but alot of them where uneccesary colours I didn't like or painted over in the end.I did a
lot of experementing. Could probably have it painted again for about 35 quid. Sand cost 3 quid from argos. I also spent about 20 quid on glue, locking wire and screw rings. Theres about 180 quids worth of equipment in there. Habistat, 2 100w heat bulbs, reptisun 10.0 and reptisun 2.0 with
fixtures and controllers.

So, viv 200
fake rock build 158
equipment 180
So that's 538 quid.

I also spent alot of money on equipment. Some of which will need replacing for my next one, brushes, sponges etc. And other stuff I hope won't. Spray gun, compressor etc.

I'm still planning on sealing it I think. Can anyone recomend any good sealants that have a minimum amount of fumes, as my beardies are still living in the tank below. And I don't want to have to wait long for it to dry. Plus something that won't ruin it and make it look all shiny. I was thinking of mod podge. Does anyone know if this is any good.

As for my next one I think I'm going to do some kind of ruined temple out of grey stones and rock. I might even try and implement pockets of dirt into parts of it so I can have real plants growing out of it. I did actually buy the stuff to do a completely natural desert viv, but I enjoy the jungle temples too much and find deserts a bit barren and boring. I might save the desert for my big one I plan to make when I move out.


----------



## dexterslab (Mar 15, 2010)

WOW so much dedication, I bow down! that is absolutely stunning!!!

Reminds me, randomly, of a scene from the old power rangers film where the bad guys come out from the wall?

Im sad, yes, nevermind..... :lol2:


----------



## Paul Butler (Mar 7, 2010)

impressive


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

ShayneColbert said:


> Thanks for all your comments!!! Glad you all like it.:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:gasp: oh, my, god! that's sooo much lol 
and the one i plan to do is 6ft... yikes! it's going to be the grout at paint i'm buying mostly though, so hopefully... hopefully i won't be crushingly poor afterwards!

Really looking forward to seeing the next one


----------



## ShayneColbert (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm still planning on sealing it I think. Can anyone recomend any good sealants that have a minimum amount of fumes, as my beardies are still living in the tank below. And I don't want to have to wait long for it to dry. Plus something that won't ruin it and make it look all shiny. I was thinking of mod podge. Does anyone know if this is any good.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

:lol2:...it's a small world.....was in the pub the other night with a few mates and this viv was mentioned...turns out I'm mates with the girl you got your beardy from! We're both very impressed with your building skills!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

i am so :censor: jelouse loil :lol2:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

ShayneColbert said:


> I'm still planning on sealing it I think. Can anyone recomend any good sealants that have a minimum amount of fumes, as my beardies are still living in the tank below. And I don't want to have to wait long for it to dry. Plus something that won't ruin it and make it look all shiny. I was thinking of mod podge. Does anyone know if this is any good.


First off nice build :no1: I love the creative side :2thumb: wouldn't recommend feeding crickets though with all those small gaps and hides lol

I've made two builds my self so far (links in signature). My first one I painted like you did then finished off with a varnish, big down side is it does dry shiny as you mentioned, varnish also turns a yellow colour after a while due to your UV and is very slippery for the Beardie to climb/walk on! Plus mine lasted about 2/3 months before parts started to break/crack!

My second build I used Jabba's technique (link on my second build)of apoxy resin with sand sprinkled on top, this is brilliant as solid as a rock, hard wearing, easy to clean, non shiny, easy grip for Beardie plus helps wear down their nails! I would recommend this method definitely for the ground/platforms and lower regions, different colours can be made by mixing sands though will cover up the lovely paint job I'm afraid!

Hope this info helps, though I would def seal the build otherwise it really won't last!


----------



## eridu (Jul 3, 2010)

*Temple*

This is the BEST rock build I have yet to see...well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks frikking awsome


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

brilliant work m8. how do you even start a project like that, i wanted to do one for my beardies but have not got the patience for something like that.


----------



## ShayneColbert (Dec 7, 2009)

*Selling*

Sorry to bump an old thread but for anyone who's interested I am now selling this vivarium. It has sat empty for most of it's life. I have an add in the classified/equipment section.


----------

